# Lake Calaveras Redfish 5/11



## lexpro (Jun 19, 2004)

Little overcast and windy but fishing was great. Fished with Lupe from southwest charters sunday from 330 to 730 and had a great time. Fishing there is different from any place ive ever been. There is a blanket of bait covering the lake and the trick is to find a spot marking big fish with no bait and dropping the downriggers to that depth. The transducer is mounted in the front of the boat and the 4 downriggers are synced. When you see them while trolling 2.5 mph you take the trolled baits (we were trolling spoons) to them. There is alot of redfish in that lake, some times they were bumping the downrigger lines they were so thick. We caught 6 reds that were in the low 20"s and kept three for dinner. Later that evening i caught 2 right at 33" and fat. We took pictures with those and returned them, although there is no maximum on the size. The AVET SX spooled with 20lb mono worked great and i put it on a 7ft Allstar gamefish special that was limber enough to work in a downrigger and both of the big reds were caught on my rod which was cool too. They were taking some drag and burning my thumb and the guide just loved the lever drag for trolling.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats an awesome looking fish!! I bet they were fun!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I checked out alamoredfish.com ... and I noticed that many had multiple spots in a line running up from the tail. Are reds more likely to have multiple spots coming out of lakes? Is it due to salinity? ... Just curious ...

Beautiful fish brother !!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The hatchery reds are more prone to multi-spot patterns when raised in captivity. Might be the diet.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm jeulous that a awsome looking fish still trying to catch redfish with a bunch of spots on it.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope you have some more pictures of the one in the first picture because you should contact David Turnage 713 560 6000 he will be able to do you a awesome replica and with that spot in a spot on the tail is tough looking kinda looks like an wind direction arrow.Just a thought but I like the trolling part .


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice looking redfish!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

How do you know this?


Black Water said:


> The hatchery reds are more prone to multi-spot patterns when raised in captivity. Might be the diet.


----------

